# Corrado club of canada down



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

Looks like they are down, anyone know whats going on?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Was wondering the same thing


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Check out the link in the post below. The CCC seems to go shopping for new isp/hosts around the holidays.



petethepug said:


> More than likely just getting a new domain. It's happened before. Makes sense since things changed at the end of the year.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

petethepug said:


> Check out the link in the post below. The CCC seems to go shopping for new isp/hosts around the holidays.


Makes sense thanks for the update, hate to see the site go offline forever since there's so much good info on it. Just joined a few months ago.


----------



## Houpty GT (Feb 23, 2011)

VRT said:


> Looks like they are down, anyone know whats going on?


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

Or these hosers


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

mateok said:


> Or these hosers


Who is old enough to have drunk out of stubbies?

C:\>nslookup www.corrado-club.ca
Server: Luxul.lan
Address: 10.0.0.1

*** Luxul.lan can't find www.corrado-club.ca: Non-existent domain


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

a_riot said:


> Who is old enough to have drunk out of stubbies?


I can say I have eh and quart bottles as well :laugh:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Was wondering about this when I tried to log on last month. I think the site is still hosted by Anh (of DDI)


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

JamesS said:


> Was wondering about this when I tried to log on last month. I think the site is still hosted by Anh (of DDI)


I thought Dennis hosted it. He admins it I think but it does look like Ahn is the domain registrant. I hope it gets hosted soon, I need to look something up.

WHOIS search results
Domain name: corrado-club.ca
Domain name status: auto-renew grace
Creation date: 2002/12/27
Expiry date: 2017/12/27
Updated date: 2016/12/28
DNSSEC: Unsigned


----------



## SpacedOutStar (Aug 23, 2013)

It's Anh's site. I have been an admin for over a decade but I that is as far as it goes. I did want to fix some issues on the site and upgrade it but I did not hear anything back so I did not have the passwords. The hosting for the site is up just after Christmas and I guess Anh forgot about it this year, hopefully it will be back.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

yea, this side helped me alot when i fixed the heater core on my VR6 last year !!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Does anyone know if the site will be back up anytime soon? I need to check on a post. Is the issue just hosting or is it something else?


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

I hope it comes back up. I have a bunch of links saved for the future.


----------



## radekrp90 (Jun 12, 2010)

Next week ends - any news about C-C forum?


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

radekrp90 said:


> Next week ends - any news about C-C forum?


I'd appreciate knowing what's going on too. I have many posts as do others, and those contributions were time consuming and labor intensive to create. If whoever has the webserver should pass it along to someone else if they can't maintain it.


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

a_riot said:


> I'd appreciate knowing what's going on too. I have many posts as do others, and those contributions were time consuming and labor intensive to create. If whoever has the webserver should pass it along to someone else if they can't maintain it.


I believe that Anh was paying for it and Dennis was taking care of it. Does anyone have their contact info?


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Mudkicker99 said:


> I believe that Anh was paying for it and Dennis was taking care of it. Does anyone have their contact info?


Doing a WHOIS:

Administrative contact
Name: Anh Nguyen
Postal address: 468 Summeridge Drive
Thornhill ON L4J 9H9 Canada
Phone: 416-723-7489
Fax: 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Still down. I will call Anh at that number in the next week to try and get the website back up.


----------



## darthaus (Dec 17, 2008)

Any new info on this?


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

I called left a message - no reply


----------



## TonySkate (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Houpty GT (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

They are waiting for the moose to come out of hibernation


----------



## SpacedOutStar (Aug 23, 2013)

G60ING said:


> They are waiting for the moose to come out of hibernation


Moose do not hibernate, the site is gone. Anh renewed the domain name which is why it does not come up with a for sale page but most likely did not do the site hosting. It is too bad and I would like to think it is just a simple mistake. There was a lot of reference material on that site so it would nice to see it back.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Joke...I know they don't hibernate. I agree that it had a lot of reference material. The CCA going away caused a similar loss of knowledge.


----------



## TonySkate (Nov 16, 2012)

Is anyone still in touch with Anh? Is there something we can do to save all that information? A Donation or something?


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

TonySkate said:


> Is anyone still in touch with Anh? Is there something we can do to save all that information? A Donation or something?


How much does it cost to run a website like that?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Mudkicker99 said:


> How much does it cost to run a website like that?


No idea, cannot be cheap.


----------



## TonySkate (Nov 16, 2012)

TheDeckMan said:


> No idea, cannot be cheap.


you are right, but I am pretty sure we can do something to bring the site back, at least for a few weeks/months until all the information is backed up. tons of good information.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TonySkate said:


> you are right, but I am pretty sure we can do something to bring the site back, at least for a few weeks/months until all the information is backed up. tons of good information.


Believe there is some work being done on just that


----------



## darthaus (Dec 17, 2008)

Any specifics on that? Sounds like you have inside knowledge


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

I have been with the CCC Admin Group for over 17 yrs. I attempted to contact Ahn but since I moved out of the city most of my contacts are gone.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

TonySkate said:


> you are right, but I am pretty sure we can do something to bring the site back, at least for a few weeks/months until all the information is backed up. tons of good information.


Like the DIY Heater Core Replacement info...I believe our DIY section linked to the CCC forum.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

I never got around to calling Anh, too busy at work. I will soon.


----------



## Slider388 (Apr 30, 2012)

JDCorrado said:


> Like the DIY Heater Core Replacement info...I believe our DIY section linked to the CCC forum.


And also the Teves 20 ABS swap. CCC was a trove.


----------



## TonySkate (Nov 16, 2012)

*FV-QR*


----------



## dragan1 (Dec 7, 2011)

I used to have an email for Dennis, but that was years ago and its gone.:banghead:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

dragan1 said:


> I used to have an email for Dennis, but that was years ago and its gone.:banghead:


Dennis is commenting on this thread :laugh:


----------



## TonySkate (Nov 16, 2012)

JamesS said:


> Dennis is commenting on this thread :laugh:


lol, who is dennis? want to know who is the Corrado encyclopedia man :laugh:


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

VRT said:


> I called left a message - no reply



Its not the right person. Wrong #. I called as well.


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

Dennis has been informed, but Ahn seems to be the only one to know the registar info and server IP.

Anyone know the previous Public IP?


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

https://web.archive.org/web/*/www.corrado-club.ca


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

91GSiXTY said:


> Dennis has been informed, but Ahn seems to be the only one to know the registar info and server IP.
> 
> Anyone know the previous Public IP?


Not sure how having the previous IP address would help. The registration ends in 5 days, so if someone can register it and host it that would work. But who has the files? Ahn or Dennis? Dennis was the site admin, so he must have the files on backup somewhere.

corrado-club.ca is Registered.
whois lookup at whois.cira.ca...
Domain name: corrado-club.ca
Domain status: to be released
TBR Release date: 2017/03/15
DNSSEC: Unsigned


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

I finally got ahold of Ahn. He is looking at getting the site back up and restored.
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: 5 Canadian Beers!


----------



## TonySkate (Nov 16, 2012)

91GSiXTY said:


> I finally got ahold of Ahn. He is looking at getting the site back up and restored.
> 5 Canadian Beers!


Great news!!!! Thanks!


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

All the stubbies for CCC!


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

3 cheers for hosers, b'y!

3 éloges pour les Canadiens!


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Sweet! 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey guys

I was able to get some help to get this site back. I wasn't checking the email for the registration for the longest time but to make a long story short we either can get the domain back on the 15th or have to register a new one (corradoclub.ca), if someone snags it. Anyways, the site need an overhaul and someone needs to step in cause I haven't got the time of the tech knowledge to transfer the forum over. Hope you guys can help do that later. 

Hope you guys are doing well and your cars too lol


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I was able to get some help to get this site back. I wasn't checking the email for the registration for the longest time but to make a long story short we either can get the domain back on the 15th or have to register a new one (corradoclub.ca), if someone snags it. Anyways, the site need an overhaul and someone needs to step in cause I haven't got the time of the tech knowledge to transfer the forum over. Hope you guys can help do that later.
> 
> Hope you guys are doing well and your cars too lol


I can help if need be, having some tech edukashun. Let me know what's needed and I can see what I can do to help. corradoclub.ca is probably a better URL anyway, without the hyphen. I just signed up for a free AWS account, and am trying things out. Might be a good place to host it. Thanks for looking into it. I can't register the .ca domain, not having Canadian residency, but perhaps Dennis can.


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

a_riot said:


> corradoclub.ca is probably a better URL anyway, without the hyphen.


The hyphen was used to match the US site corrado-club.com

http://www.corradoclub.ca registered. :thumbup:
! Under Construction ! :thumbdown:
Rebuild, migrate help needed. php3 to vbulletin v5 (impex)


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

91GSiXTY said:


> The hyphen was used to match the US site corrado-club.com
> 
> http://www.corradoclub.ca registered. :thumbup:
> ! Under Construction ! :thumbdown:
> Rebuild, migrate help needed. php3 to vbulletin v5 (impex)


paging Kyle


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Looks like part of the site is now up at the old address, but has issues.


----------



## turtlehat (Oct 19, 2004)

*Help With Site*

If anyone needs help getting the site up please let me know. I'm a full time web developer and need this site to keep my Corrado running.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Please let the technical stuff be there with all the pics. I have a 5 speed swap to do!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Any update?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Das.Rado (Dec 29, 2008)

Whats the status on this? Should we be creating a go-fund-me page, because id donate.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Das.Rado said:


> Whats the status on this? Should we be creating a go-fund-me page, because id donate.


Yeah. I too would crowbar some monies from my steel trap of a wallet. I'd love to have some of the technical threads now that I've collected all my parts.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## smileyvw (Nov 12, 2003)

someone, like myself, or whomever, just need access to the server
we would be able to recover or move to a different server


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

smileyvw said:


> someone, like myself, or whomever, just need access to the server
> we would be able to recover or move to a different server


Who has the forum files? I assume the site is still on the same server, we just need to point the URL to it.


----------



## davefordham (Nov 29, 2006)

*Any Updates on CCC??*

I'm missing all that great tech info . . . .


----------



## TonySkate (Nov 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I was able to get some help to get this site back. I wasn't checking the email for the registration for the longest time but to make a long story short we either can get the domain back on the 15th or have to register a new one (corradoclub.ca), if someone snags it. Anyways, the site need an overhaul and someone needs to step in cause I haven't got the time of the tech knowledge to transfer the forum over. Hope you guys can help do that later.
> 
> Hope you guys are doing well and your cars too lol


10 years ago I used to work fulltime as web master, I think I can help you

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vitamin C (Jan 23, 2010)

*So did this ever work out???*

So going there today site is broken and throwing errors, plus dead links. Its not allowing for browsing it. Is anyone doing anything about this? Can we rally around this and start archiving all of the great info that still exists out there OR on some of your computers. Does anyone have the files? Did anyone ever get a hold Oichan and his site or Files??? (I would love to use some of his how tos)


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

vitamin C said:


> So going there today site is broken and throwing errors, plus dead links. Its not allowing for browsing it. Is anyone doing anything about this? Can we rally around this and start archiving all of the great info that still exists out there OR on some of your computers. Does anyone have the files? Did anyone ever get a hold Oichan and his site or Files??? (I would love to use some of his how tos)


Vortex member VRT (Rob) was involved years ago with setting up this site. I believe he knows who owes the site worth a try.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

northendroid said:


> Vortex member VRT (Rob) was involved years ago with setting up this site. I believe he knows who owes the site worth a try.


Anh owns the site. I'd be willing to pitch to save the information.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

I left a message on Anh's phone to contact me. Hopefully we can get this back up again


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

I'll pitching $$$ as well.


----------



## brucifer (Apr 2, 2008)

I'll help out as well. Are they needing someone to host the site?


----------



## picasso93 (Jun 24, 2009)

If anyone needs the later style heater core diy that was on corrado club of Canada I have it saved with all the photos.


----------



## TonySkate (Nov 16, 2012)

picasso93 said:


> If anyone needs the later style heater core diy that was on corrado club of Canada I have it saved with all the photos.


Awesome!!! Can you please send it to me? [email protected]


----------



## vitamin C (Jan 23, 2010)

picasso93 said:


> If anyone needs the later style heater core diy that was on corrado club of Canada I have it saved with all the photos.





TonySkate said:


> Awesome!!! Can you please send it to me? [email protected]



So I just got that DIY sent to me as well from another member. I am going to put in a PDF and make it shared in this Forum. Also, I started a save OLD PAGES - Archive stuff thread that maybe we can list the stuff worth saving in?


----------



## picasso93 (Jun 24, 2009)

Today 05:05 PM Edit / Delete #74
Sorry for the late reply. Glad you got it. Between the site being down and photobucket the corrado community is getting hit hard as of late

does anyone have the aux fan bearing replace the diy with pics? The thread still exists but not the photos


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

no reply from Anh


----------



## BeavisMcdoogle (Jul 11, 2016)

vitamin C said:


> So I just got that DIY sent to me as well from another member. I am going to put in a PDF and make it shared in this Forum. Also, I started a save OLD PAGES - Archive stuff thread that maybe we can list the stuff worth saving in?


If you could send me that DIY as well I would appreciate it! Either message on here or email would be awesome. My email is [email protected].

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Das.Rado (Dec 29, 2008)

Im looking for the B4 Passat 4-Channel TEVES ABS Swap DIY. Does anyone have it? Thanks!


----------



## ChrisBeck (Feb 2, 2018)

I’d gladly chip in with $ to get it up and running again


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

Subscribed..

Any Updates?


----------



## MrMcWillows (Jul 21, 2016)

*I've attempted to contact Anh*

I've emailed Anh in hopes that he will get back to me so I can attempt to restore the corrado-club.ca website. I'll let everyone know if he responds and if he gives me the information I would need to go in and look at restoring the site.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

thx and welcome back lol
how many name changes have you gone thru


----------



## Das.Rado (Dec 29, 2008)

I just wanted the teves swap thread. It was composed so in-depth and concise. 🙁


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

I believe I have the Teves20i swap screenshotted/saved on a word document. I'll dig through my files and try to find it this afternoon.


----------



## taz21nf (Aug 7, 2007)

*did the corrado club of canada site die???*

did the corrado club of canada site die???


----------



## vitamin C (Jan 23, 2010)

c3k said:


> I believe I have the Teves20i swap screenshotted/saved on a word document. I'll dig through my files and try to find it this afternoon.


Send it to me please if you have it I'll put in the same format as I did to the dash one.

From my grey matter to your retinas.


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey

Just wondering if anyone has got any news of the site being resurrected?


----------



## pdcm (Mar 29, 2000)

T~Roc said:


> Hey
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has got any news of the site being resurrected?


it's kinda half-working at http://corradoclub.ca/ - I don't remember if that was earlier in this thread or not, so if you already knew that, I apologize.


----------



## wauwau (Feb 17, 2018)

Not working at all.
Could someone contact Dennis and ask him if it can be risen from the ashes?


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

wauwau said:


> Not working at all.
> Could someone contact Dennis and ask him if it can be risen from the ashes?


Thanks
Didn't work for me either.

Hopefully this site will be re-born


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

It is done for...


----------



## turtlehat (Oct 19, 2004)

Does anyone have a backup of the old forum db? If I could get that backup I'd happily get it up and running again.


----------



## Crescent (Jan 2, 2004)

I keep in contact with Anh, and the CCC is now on facebook


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

Crescent said:


> I keep in contact with Anh, and the CCC is now on facebook



Any chance the threads with all of those write ups + pics were saved? Dennis and his contribution to that site is invaluable


----------



## Crescent (Jan 2, 2004)

I'll ask Anh as they might be archived


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

Crescent said:


> I'll ask Anh as they might be archived


That would be great!

I'm not on facebook so resurrecting the site or an archived one would be amazing.

Thanks


----------



## JF_T (Aug 1, 2019)

I also would love to see this website coming back to life!
The information provided by Dennis was priceless.
Now that I finally bought one, I would love to have access to all that precious info as well.

People offered their help...
People are offering money and I would too...
Renewing a domain is like a $100 per year, hell I'll pay the first year!

Why is there no follow up on this?


----------



## brucifer (Apr 2, 2008)

I would also love to have the CCC back! I’d also gladly pitch in to help any way I can.


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

Crescent said:


> I keep in contact with Anh, and the CCC is now on facebook






Crescent said:


> I'll ask Anh as they might be archived


Any news from Anh?
Not a facebooker so can't get on their new CCC facebook page.
Good to see others showing interest, hope you can get a message to him.

Thanks


----------



## Crescent (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes I still talk to Ahn quite frequently and was with him the other week at a Hong Kong protest,the CCC is only on FB as he has no time and rarely is even on the FB site. I would pretty much say the website is done. Indeed it's sad as alot of great information is gone.


----------



## StolemyCorrado (Mar 30, 2007)

Crescent said:


> Yes I still talk to Ahn quite frequently and was with him the other week at a Hong Kong protest,the CCC is only on FB as he has no time and rarely is even on the FB site. I would pretty much say the website is done. Indeed it's sad as alot of great information is gone.


Any chance he can get the forum data to someone who would resurrect it and get it going. He may not have time, but maybe there is a big file or server we can obtain and get it going again? I mean it seriously so much data. It would even be worth buying! I’d buy it right now for $1000


----------



## JF_T (Aug 1, 2019)

Ya seriously, there's so much info going to waste... I agree with the last poster, why not selling it then? Or just passing along the data, common! If someone knows how to resurrect a website and can get the data needed, I'm ready to PayPal a $100 to that person to help. Don't need a forum on the website, how about just the diy and the threads back so there's no moderator work involved.


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

Crescent said:


> Yes I still talk to Ahn quite frequently and was with him the other week at a Hong Kong protest,the CCC is only on FB as he has no time and rarely is even on the FB site. I would pretty much say the website is done. Indeed it's sad as alot of great information is gone.


Seeing as he's no longer on here, could you pass on to him that there are peeps still very interested in seeing it resurrected?
We could all throw him some "support" eace:


----------



## JoeBoxerVR6! (Jul 30, 2017)

Back from the dead, it's JoeBoxerVR6!
So, what's been going on for the past 12 years?


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

JoeBoxerVR6! said:


> Back from the dead, it's JoeBoxerVR6!
> So, what's been going on for the past 12 years?


White Corrado with Nothelles from Ottawa right? 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeBoxerVR6! (Jul 30, 2017)

https://web.archive.org/web/20110223115221/http://www.corrado-club.ca/forum/


----------



## JoeBoxerVR6! (Jul 30, 2017)

Ottawa white nothelle! That's me!


----------



## JoeBoxerVR6! (Jul 30, 2017)

There is something happening ...


----------



## Crescent (Jan 2, 2004)

It will be up and running soon Ahn is working on it now


----------



## JoeBoxerVR6! (Jul 30, 2017)

Crescent said:


> It will be up and running soon Ahn is working on it now


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Ahn, Merci beaucoup!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JF_T (Aug 1, 2019)

OMG for real ???
THAT made my day, thank you so much!


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

Crescent said:


> It will be up and running soon Ahn is working on it now


Thank you sooo much for getting the message to Ahn.
You've made so many Corrado owners the best belated Xmas present ever!!


----------



## cdncrdoguy (Jul 22, 2002)

Great news, I have missed that site and all the great info on it. There were some great posts by Dennis which I don't think are available anywhere else. It will be great getting this resource back. 

Thanks for making it happen.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

oh man i need to try to remember my old login name


----------



## cdncrdoguy (Jul 22, 2002)

jettag60 said:


> oh man i need to try to remember my old login name


Hopefully we don't crash the site when we all have to request new passwords etc.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

cdncrdoguy said:


> Great news, I have missed that site and all the great info on it. There were some great posts by Dennis which I don't think are available anywhere else. It will be great getting this resource back.
> 
> Thanks for making it happen.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


I wonder what ever happened to Dennis, that guy knew his stuff!!!! 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## 2deep (Oct 10, 2006)

What is the link to Corrado Club of Canada? The web address?


----------

